# Engine Oil: Vivaro 2.0CDTI



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Evening All!

Hope you all had a good new year!

Well it's that time of year where all my vehicles need a service. But I'm struggle fling on my Vivaro, I've not serviced it before as it was a new vehicle to me last year. In the Service Book it states 5w-40 has always been used but when I recently contacted Vauxhall they recommended 5w-30.

What is the difference? Which do I choose? :wall:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

If VX are saying 5/30 it'll be their own Dexos2 stuff. Part number 93165557 in 5L containers. All our workshop use is Dexos2 in manky old storage tanks, it comes out cloudy, so buy it in a sealed container.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

We'll if it's 5w30, why has 5w40 been used three times in past?

Is there much difference between the two?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

There is very little difference between the two.
5w 40 is easier to get hold of and a bit cheaper if I remember correctly


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

5w30 seems to be easier to get hold of and cheaper.  so no major effects on engine then between two?


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

halfords have fully synthetic 5w 30 oil for £10 for 4 liters at the moment


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Wonder who makes Halfords Oil?

I've just ordered some GM oil.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

There's an obvious difference between the Halfords and the gm stuff mate 

And the Vauxhall database shows using 5/30 but as above, very little difference


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Without doubt. Well GM 5w30 is C3 so be perfect! I'll give it a go at £19.99 for 5L.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Intresting....


----------

